# Kayak trailer rack Ideas



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Im buying a small trailer from harbor freight 40x49. I want to be able to carry 4? kayaks and maybe some gear. The total length of the trailer is 6.5' and my Kayak is 13'4" so I assume I will need to replace the neck with a longer piece of tube steel. Anyone Have an Idea of minimum thickness needed and price of that?

My kayak has a flat bottom so I would like it to sit flat. As for the other kayak spots I dont care. I would also like to be able to remove the rack without too much trouble since I do not have a truck and use of the trailer may be needed. I have look at pictures on this site and others already so I have some ideas. I do not weld and I would like to stay away from a wood frame if possible. Oh, and Im as cheap as they come. Any ideas?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice idea, there are all kinds of uses for those trailers from harbor freight And they are a great valu. If you could go with the 4x8 it would probably easier than extending the tongue and it would balance better. But i am sure it could be done with the 4x4. 
For like 20 bucks you could get 10ft of 1" steele tubing and construct a rack system similar to what you would see on top of a car. You could grab some cheap brackets to bolt them to the frame of the trailer. You could even get a couple feet of extra tubing and make your own stacker bar so you could haul four yaks on there side. If you want your yak to ride flat, lay it on the bed and build the rack high enough to go over it. I would build one in a heart beat if the places I floated could support a trailer. Usually have a hard time squeezing my vehicle somewhere. Just 
an idea, let us know what you come up with.

Edit: I just checked harbor freights site, the 4x8 trailer is selling for 282.00 and the 4x4 is 180. Dude if you can pull it off go for the 4x8!! My guess is for 350.00 you could have a sweet sweet yak trailer capable of hauling atleast 5 yaks.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Could always find a used jon boat trailer on craigslist.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I will be pulling behind my Neon or my wife's Sol so i'm thinking the smaller on is better. I also have the same situation with some tight parking so the smaller the better. Plus I told my wife I would "try" to stay under $400 and that includes the receiver hitch for my and/or her car. Storage at the house is easier with the small trailer also.

I am thinking about upgrading to the $220 on just for the 12" wheels. I just don't like the idea of the 8"

I looked at boat and jet ski trailers but the ones I found will cost me more. And i would probably still want to mod them. This way it is new and I have more money to set it up the way I want.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

rustyfish said:


> This way it is new and I have more money to set it up the way I want.


I agree!! Good luck and let us know how it turns out


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

whatever you do, get the larger wheels. id say go with the 4x8 also.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Go with the 4 x 8 and no floor, use power strut from Lowes or Home D. Very easy to use 
and cut. Also very strong with U bolts. I could take mine apart in 10min. If I had to.
View attachment 73169


View attachment 73170


View attachment 73171
If you where closer to me I could help with some of the supplies needed . You would need 3 - 10ft pcs 3/4 strut and 6 angles and 
bolts. 4 - 3in X 3in frame U bolts. Good Luck and post pics .


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I SAID 40X49, You guys on this forum tick me off! Any time a person ask a question you don't answer it. Instead you answer a question that was not asked or ask a different question. You always have a better idea with no respect for others plans. So now you have changed my mind from a $180 trailer to a $280 trailer and I am going to have to deal with my wife because of it! I had you there for a second didn't I. Im convinced I will be better off with the 4x8 with 12" wheels. But take it easy on me guys or by the end of the thread Ill have a pimped out trailer and no wife. For anyone who didn't catch on I was joking.


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

rustyfish said:


> But take it easy on me guys or by the end of the thread Ill have a pimped out trailer and no wife.


I'm failing to see the problem here..

Lol



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Because she will take most of my money and probably the kayak & trailer in the divorce.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Extend the tongue on the 4' and be done with it. I saw one online for sale a while back where the tongue unbolted for ease of storage.


----------

